# Greetings from Houston



## okashiibudo (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello all~

I study Tomiki Aikido in Houston, Texas. I also dabble in Shinto Muso Ryu jodo, Muso Shinden Ryu iaido, and kendo.

All that sounds impressive, but I'm a newcomer to the martial arts, with about 3 years total experience. I've researched some other arts like karate, kenpo and some aspects of ninjutsu, and I have an interest in naginata and kyudo, although to mmy knowledge those arts aren't available nearby. My kendo experience is limited to a few informal classes, and I've also taken a few classes in tai chi (Yang style short form).

Let's see...Oh, I'm a huge fan of the Japanese sword (who isn't), and own a few Paul Chen models to go with my iaito. I'm also a practicing Buddhist and am always interested in discussing such things.

OK, enough about me. :asian:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## crushing (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Dec 27, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT.....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome fellow Texan and happy posting


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## MarkBarlow (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you train with Karl Geis?


----------



## okashiibudo (Dec 27, 2007)

MarkBarlow said:


> Do you train with Karl Geis?


 
I can't claim that honor. However, he was my teacher's teacher, and we train in the same Tomiki style.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  Always great to have another aikido-ka here.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## morph4me (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 28, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## scorpiuskhan (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, I am a newbie myself. I read that you own some Paul chen swords, I have the basic one myself. I have been practicing with it alot trying to get used to it. Do you practice cuts with your swords? I find mine to have a peculiar ballance to it. The blade is heavy. It is my finest sword though with a deadly sharp blade. although many of my cheaper Japanese swords are somehow a bit more easier to weild, I am most confident with my "pro-katana" in my hands if I had to go mortal combat sword style. As I said before, its a bit quirky on the ballance but I have found where the sweet spots are on the grips that give me more ergonomic results.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MT.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard.  Always nice to have more sword fanatics around. 

-Mark


----------



## Kraiguar (Jan 2, 2008)

_786_

_Love, Peace and God's Blessing._


----------

